# Hogs



## Craig Knight (Jan 12, 2005)

Would like to get into a club with a good hog population. Would deer hunt but would join mostly for hog huning during the off season. I have some good property for deer and probably wouldn't get to deer hunt but 4 or 5 times,if that much.Any info would be appreciated. Craig


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 26, 2005)

*Ttt*

 One more time


----------



## Jay White (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hog Lease*

Sent PM


----------

